# Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.autocrossphoto.com/....html
This is some quick video I shot after installing the V-Flow Intake system from Evoms. 1st video in the list is a before sound clip with same camera and audio setup.
There is a much different sound from under the hood now. Deep growl under load, turbo noise etc, even the Air suspension venting sounds better...... 
I'll write more later, gotta get ready for 5:30 AM flight. BTW, my Wife drove it to run and errand after it was installed, She called and wanted to know what the noise was.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*









Link to the Photos during install


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Very cool indeed - nice tiger under the hood







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's your opinion regarding your road trip this Summer, do you think the extra noise will bother the family at cruising speed during the extended road trip?
BTW - the V-Flow 0-60 clip seems like you got a pretty good 0-60 on that run. Using my built-in 1 - 1000, 2 - 1000... scientific meter you were under 6 seconds

























_Modified by V10 at 12:18 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_
Link to the Photos during install 

Very interesting, but where is the link?
Also, I couldn't find anything on Evom's website. How much?


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (teutonicv10)*

They have not listed the product on their website yet. It is under the Cayenee TT. Same exact kit. $695
Sorry, I was tired and forgot to attach the link.
http://www.autocrossphoto.com/....html


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

For those interested in this modification you can go to the Evolution MotorSports site with the link provided below; it will connect you directly to the kit for the Cayenne TT which jlturpin has installed on his V10 and which fits without modification.

*EVOM link to V-flow for Cayenne TT and Touareg V10 TT:
http://www.evoms.com/marketpla...F865}*


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Arent the OEM intakes some sort of pressurized variable boxes of some sort? High tech boxes of the sort?


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_Arent the OEM intakes some sort of pressurized variable boxes of some sort? High tech boxes of the sort?

The air boxes that I removed were filter housings. There was Nothing special about them and certainly not pressurized.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

What is the purpose of this mod?


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

To make me smile.







Don't really know the benefits yet..... Should be less restriction on air passing through filter, which could increase MPG, TQ and HP. Not known yet. I do plan to log some information, mainly fuel economy. 
I do like the way it sounds, but it does do away with some of the sound isolation provided by the factory air box configuration. 
I guess this is like any other mod. It's what the individual wants.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_What is the purpose of this mod?

You were of course kidding with this question......right?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_You were of course kidding with this question......right?









No. A diesel is a relatively simple engine (despite all the crap on the motor). Air + Fuel = power.
Seems to me that the engine management software could use the turbos to overcome marginal difference in "flow dynamics" on the intake side. In other words, if the OEM setup has slightly more restrictive flow parameters, then the ECU's would just adjust the turbo so that the air downstream of the turbo is at the specified boost level.
Where it might make a difference is in the intake air temperature. So if the new setup is taking air from a "cooler" place, the air is more dense, so at a given boost there is more air. Cold Air Intake, right?
Just curious what is the idea here?


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

I don't have any definitive information to provide you yet. At this point I am not saying it does anything. 
This was something I wanted to do. I did a lot of research and was going to fabricate one for myself. While looking for parts etc, I decided to look over on a Porsche Forum that I frequent, I saw some photos of what looked like the same intake air assemblies. 
I contacted EVOM and asked to test their Cayenne TT system on my TDI. I purchased this system and will provide information as I am able to obtain valid information to provide everyone here in the TOUAREG community. I will not make any false claims now or in the future as to what this provides. 
Like I did when I tuned my Touareg with O.CT and bought an Ipro to be able to tune other VW, Porsche and Audi's. There was real measurable difference and I provided that difference via logs obtained from VAGcom and video to back it up. 
The video here was to provide a first hand experience of the sound difference, that's it at this point. Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Jonathan,
What's the verdict with the extra cabin noise for long road trips. We'll be driving 4000 miles round trip from VA to CO and back - wife and 2 Pyrenees dogs. I would love what you think regarding this as far as your family is concerned; do you think the noise will be bothersome to the other occupants? How is it when your cruising at speed...I know you took some sound bytes of this but your longer term driving experience now that you've had it for a week would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

I have been out of town since I installed the Intake last week. I installed it the night before I flew out, and returned late last night. I drove it a few miles that night and a few more today. 
It could be bothersome on a long trip as the noise of the turbo under partial load spinning up is audible. At highway speeds with the cruise set, if you start up a grade, there is an increase in cabin noise from the intake. I have not had the A/C or the stereo on during any of my drives, and I normally have the radio on in the background and the A/C set around 68. I will report back tomorrow after I have time to drive in real world conditions on my commute to work.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Surely, the noise won't be any word than a *shudder* FORD powerstroke.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_They have not listed the product on their website yet. It is under the Cayenee TT. Same exact kit. $695


This is the same kit that is used on the Cayenne TT. Do you know if the _replaced_ parts are duplicate on the Cayenne TT and Touareg V10? If so, I would suspect there would be little increase in performance on the Touareg with this kit, as the Cayenne TT is a much higher performance car (much higher consumption of fuel +air), that the stock air-supply used ion the V10 would not be the limiting factor in 0-60 times, torque, hp, mileage, etc.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (Richard1)*

Both the CTT and CTT S share the same air box with the TDI. I can tell everyone the noise is minimal, I went out and drove normally, AC on and radio on in the background. You can hear normal Diesel Turbo noise now, in the cabin.
As for performance, I don't really expect to see much if any. I did some logging today, and it seems that Intake air temps are down over 10 degrees on a 10 degree warmer day than my previous stock test. 0-60 was still 6.0 flat to 6.2, these times were also recorded on a 10 degree hoter day. Mid range torque does feel more responsive, but that is seat of the pants. I hope to see a difference in fuel economy, I may be dreaming, but will keep everyone posted. 
As for the Turbo, post maf, pre turbo factory plumbing appears to be reduced to 2 or 2 1/4 inch pipes. 
FWIW, I am happy with the kit so far, I do like the turbo noise though. Not to mention this just raised my fording depth to well over 900 MM







, not that I'll be testing this anytime soon.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Thanks Jonathan







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (V10)*

I installed the EVOM V-flow kit in my V10 today and am very pleased with the product. I did get the synthetic filter socks that cover the cone filters so that they will have further filter capacity and I can clean them easier since bugs and small crap won't get into the pleats. There is a nice growl and you definitely get the spin up and down of what I think is the variable blades in the turbos...whoosh from time to time is the best way I can explain this...almost like a blow off valve noise you would hear on those turbo vehicles equipped with such. I also really like the red hoses as they add some personality under the hood.








I'll also post from time to time on what if any difference in fuel economy is noted.
Again, a Big Thanks to Jonathan for starting this project and sharing his findings














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (V10)*

Any time Frank, thanks for the Kind words. I will make a 400 mile trip tomorrow and return on Friday. I have decided to take the Touareg instead of my company car for a few reasons, 1 weather and storms, 2 test fuel economy on a trip.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Have a safe trip







It will be good to hear the results upon your return.
You may also see if there is a VW dealer where you are traveling and stop in to see if they might change out that steering wheel control which is skipping.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Hi Jonathan,
How was your trip, any comments on the V-flow?








Frank


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (V10)*

No, none really. I got an average of 23.6 MPG on the trip. On the way down throught MS and LA I drove through heavy storms and winds which did not help.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Thanks! Did you ever drive this same route before in the V10? How did you like the turbo spooling up noises for this duration of trip?


----------



## VeeDubb06 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (jlturpin)*

Do you still have video/sound ciips of the intake installed? The links seem to be dead. Thinking about buying the vflow and curious what it sounds like on the V10. Thanks


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (VeeDubb06)*

The links worked for me, must be something on your end.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Video of V10 Touareg with EVOM V-flow intake installed (VeeDubb06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubb06* »_Do you still have video/sound ciips of the intake installed? The links seem to be dead. Thinking about buying the vflow and curious what it sounds like on the V10. Thanks 

I say do it. I have them installed on my V10 and love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

which model did you purchase?
TighTT - did youg et my PM?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (.paul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.paul* »_which model did you purchase?
TighTT - did youg et my PM?

There are different models?
And yes...PM relied.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (TighTT)*

I ordered these and began to install them.
After I had removed my OEM airboxes, I realized that I could just take a drill saw and cut some 1 1/2" holes in the back of the box. 
I sent the V-flow back and saved some coin.
Nice turbo noise, factory air filters and stock appearance .... And the factory cold air feed is still connected.


----------



## VeeDubb06 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*

Can you please post pictures and instructions for your modified stock intake boxes. Thanks


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubb06)*

I did this a while ago, but it's pretty straight forward if you know how to change your air filters (check DIY posts).
Once you have the air filter removed, there are three screws that hold the airbox (unfiltered side). Remove the airbox and take a hole saw to drill some holes on the fender side. Put everything back together.
Now those big air filters are no longer restricted by the small air feed. And you get some nice waste gate noise to boot.


----------



## skytour (Sep 11, 2011)

*Evolution Motorsport V-Flow Cold Air Induction System*

Just installed the Evolution MotorSports V-Flow cold air induction systems for the Porsche Cayenne that's using the new 100% Oil Free “Synthamax” air filter technology on my 2004 V10 Touareg. http://www.evoms.com/marketplace/viewproduct.asp?productid={20251E57-28FB-461C-9E20-074F349BF865} 
Make sure you get this more expensive kit as it has the proper bends for the Touareg TT V10 and includes a separate filter for the air suspension. It is an exact/tight fit.

Part assembly was quick but getting the old air boxes out and the new ones in was a challenge. It is very tight fit both ways. Performance and fuel economy exceeded my expectations. Increased throttle response and very noticeable improvement in acceleration. I'm also seeing a solid 1 mpg increase in fuel economy at all speed ranges with the cruise control on. Contrary to what others have said about turbo noise, it is unnoticeable at most speeds. Only time it is noticeable is with full on acceleration, say for a 1/4 mile drag race. 

The OEM stock boxes and filters are large but they suck air through a very small opening in the fender well. As one gentleman said, just cutting the backs off the OEM boxes would make a good cold air induction for a lot less money. Just replace the stock filters with K&Ns for $100/pair vs $699 for the Evo System. Although the OEM airboxes are fairly complex with drains and antisyphon valves, their construction lends to leaks over time and mine were showing water intrusion which is deadly for a diesel. The Evo system has two solid watertight hose clamps that ensure no leaks even when forging up to the top of the fender wells, almost 9" above the lowest point of the stock boxes. Seeing the water at the bottom of my airboxes, I would never forge in water anywhere close to the bottoms of the stock airboxes. Although my water was not from forging, but more likely normal driving in heavy rain. The drain valves were loosing flexibility and not allowing water to properly drain. Over time in heavy rain you could fill the bottoms of the airboxes if the valves were to stick. Another reason I like the Evo system ... no drains to fail.

I went with the black hoses rather than red. My car is under an extended warranty and don't want to bring attention to any mods. If the warranty people were to send someone to inspect the car, it is unlikely they would really notice the difference as most of them have never even seen a V10 Touareg and it looks very stock in black.

Haven't hooked it up to the VAGCOM, but the new cold air induction should drop the 0-60 mph time by 2-3 tenths of a second as a minimum. In the Cayenne TT it drops 0-60 by 0.2 secs (6.2 seconds), drops 60-80 mph by 0.2 sec (3.6 seconds) and dropped 0-100 by 0.3 seconds (14.6 seconds). It is hard to make a direct comparison as we are still in the mid 90's here with 100% humidity and I don't have the stickiest of tires. Just can tell you it was a very noticeable difference doing an immediate before and after road test.


----------



## zak4021 (Dec 30, 2011)

*v10 tdi evom cai*

hello, just saw your thread and ordered the kit. It arrived and I am having trouble removing the oem airboxes and the engine covers from the car. Can you give me any pointers I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Jack

[email protected]


----------



## HopCzar514 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mental Invalid (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if this will work with a t3 v6 tdi?


----------

